# Project Idea



## ScribbledShinanigans (Mar 8, 2011)

I am about to do a project for class involving paint-on emulsion.

I have to have 5 photos that tie in together and I think I might do different parts of a tree. 

I want to do this by painting emulsion on a puzzle. does anyone know if the paint-on emulsion would still to cardboard and would the image on the puzzle possibly shoe through the emulsion?

I may take photos of a tree, or I may us a pictogram technique, depending on how much time I have.

Another idea I had was doing a hand in 6 parts, palm and the 5 fingers. it depends on which shape is easier to make out of the puzzle.

I hope this makes sense.... it may be easier to show my idea than tell it, heh


----------



## thedoldrums (Mar 10, 2011)

You could try applying flat black to the puzzle before you apply the paint-on emulsion so that nothing can show through.


----------



## ScribbledShinanigans (Mar 10, 2011)

Well, I was told that it probably wouldn't stick to the printed side of the puzzle, So I glued it so the bare cardboard side it what I'll put the emulsion on. I'm gonna try a test piece I've let dry over night tomorrow. I'm excited! I hope it comes out like I envisioned it.


----------

